

Former NFL QB Jon Kitna finds ‘gold mine’ at his troubled old high school - chwolfe
http://sports.yahoo.com/news/nfl--former-nfl-qb-jon-kitna-finds-%E2%80%98gold-mine%E2%80%99-at-a-school-where-other-teachers-only-saw-problems-194739063.html

======
DigitalSea
This is one of the most impressive, heartfelt stories I have read in a very
long time and on Yahoo! too. The world needs more people like Jon Kitna
wanting to use their money and influence to help disadvantaged and trouble
students. Sport is full of far too much arrogance and materialism and by the
sounds of it Jon had his fair share of typical athlete behaviour in the early
days but woke up to himself.

------
gbeeson
Very good story that is well written. Interesting path that Kitna decided on
when he could have gone one thousand other ways that were far easier. I am
certain I would not have made the same type of choice. Once again, great
article.

------
cafard
good guy, good story.

